# foreign body - pouch of douglas



## AmyCS (Feb 6, 2009)

Can anyone help with this one? Pt had a dx lap w/ cautery of superficial endometriosis, photodocumentation of inguinal hernia & when examining the pouch of douglas a small spherical lesion was noted which appeared to be a foreign body, this was grasped, removed and sent to pathology. 
I've coded the 58662 but am stumped on what else to code with it...


----------

